# Anyone know how to read MKV wiring diagrams? Window problems.



## hole shot weapon (Jul 10, 2008)

My drivers door power window quit working and I got the following code. I checked the switch and it is good. If I put power directly to the motor it works fine. So I figured it must be the module attached to the window motor. Nope, got a new one and same problem. I can hear a click, but no movement. My Car is an 06 Jetta TDI MKV. I spent an hour trying to read those bloody wiring diagrams in the bently manual and can't make any sense of it. It's like a whole new language. Anyone have any ideas? Or is there a tutorial on how to read them or a place to find "normal" wiring diagrams? 

Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3668F4BA415C5C9

1 Fault Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Please post the whole auto-scan.

Track diagrams can be tricky at first, but they're not all that hard to figure out:
http://www.bentleypublishers.com/images//tech/vw/vw.wiring.diagram.pdf


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

The first few pages of the wiring diagrams section of the book give you a how to read section.
The first few pages of the wiring diagram section.
Full auto scan first
Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh thank god for Stargate's from point of origin to destination current track.

This way you can go visit all the other controller planets for exploration.

Just don't forget a valid powered DHD and transponder to get back through the iris.


----------



## hole shot weapon (Jul 10, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> Please post the whole auto-scan.
> 
> Track diagrams can be tricky at first, but they're not all that hard to figure out:
> http://www.bentleypublishers.com/images//tech/vw/vw.wiring.diagram.pdf


Sure, I can post the whole auto scan. Just curious why people always ask for the "whole auto-scan"? The only code on the entire vehicle is the one I posted. I just thought it would make things simpler by only copy and pasting the one code I have rather than the whole auto-scan?


----------



## hole shot weapon (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Oh thank god for Stargate's from point of origin to destination current track.
> 
> This way you can go visit all the other controller planets for exploration.
> 
> Just don't forget a valid powered DHD and transponder to get back through the iris.


Is this comment a joke or serious? If it is not a joke, what does this even mean?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

hole shot weapon said:


> Sure, I can post the whole auto scan. Just curious why people always ask for the "whole auto-scan"? The only code on the entire vehicle is the one I posted. I just thought it would make things simpler by only copy and pasting the one code I have rather than the whole auto-scan?


Jack is serious. We will be needing to verify that DHD transponder, so please put the serial number in the appropriate location on the cover of your TPS report to continue.

In other words:

1. Certain people will verify that you are a genuine VCDS user and not a pirate

2. We need to see the car's module configuration to help you out.


----------



## hole shot weapon (Jul 10, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> Jack is serious. We will be needing to verify that DHD transponder, so please put the serial number in the appropriate location on the cover of your TPS report to continue.
> 
> In other words:
> 
> ...


Oh, Okay. I do have a genuine version. I will post a full auto scan when I get home from work. I have no idea what jack is talking about, thought it might have been cynic lol

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Its a mix and we need that auto-scan to decrypt.


----------



## hole shot weapon (Jul 10, 2008)

*Here is the auto-scan*

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3
Data version: 20120401

Friday,11,May,2012,21:14:28:46330

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 7D


VIN: 3VWST81K16M635942 Mileage: 91450km/56824miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BEW.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AB HW: 028 101 223 8
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG 7550 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2451888
Coding: 0050071
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032
VCID: 63CE7DEEA24E991

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 Q HW: 1K0 907 379 Q
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00T12001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 408492621398E29

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 DL
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 71E207A668B23B1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 E HW: 3C0 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000000192544
Coding: B6018E234004180000140000001400000028770B5C
Shop #: WSC 92703 999 57378
VCID: 2B5ED5CE8A1E111

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0402 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 92703 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 E HW: 1K0 909 605 E
Component: 1R AIRBAG VW8R 024 6300 
Revision: 03024000 Serial number: 0037KD02H7L4 
Coding: 0012626
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2E58DCDAB90C649

Part No: 1K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0002021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7AF0208A35C4789

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 872 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1212 
Coding: 0021703
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2C5CD6D28F10169

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 0233 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4540K1051183CB
Coding: E9817F16401202001002
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 69D26FC64062C31

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K5 919 965 A HW: 1K5 919 965 A
Component: Kompass 005 0003 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1293324T0HJB01
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
 VCID: 3972FF867042B31

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K0 920 872 D
Component: IMMO 3HL 1212 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2C5CD6D28F10169

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H06 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K7108119
Coding: 000004000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01960 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234E3DEE22CED91

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 91448 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:37:05


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3668F4BA415C5C9

1 Fault Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.4 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3260C8AAAD34409

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AT HW: 1K0 959 433 AT
Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900F880106003F3F04058FF0C80F0410C140
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 8200D86ADD14B09

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 91451 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:19:36


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3776F9BE4656A51

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: F4EC8EB297A08E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H06 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K7108119
Coding: 000004000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01960 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234E3DEE22CED91

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 91448 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:37:05


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3162C7A6A8327B1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3260C8AAAD34409

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D5ADBD6B40A1F1

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for the auto-scan

Stargate's are current track jumps to.......... 


THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

connector at motor/module:
T20a/12 red/yellow .5mm wire should have power (fuse sc12-10a)
T20a/20 red/yellow 2.5mm wire should have power (fuse sc23-30a)
T20a/19 should be ground

jack is right, check for a wire break in the door where the harness comes from the body to the door. if there is no break then you can volt drop test from the connector at the motor to the connector at the body (though it would be kinds tough to get in there)

also there are value blocks that can be read in the driver door module that shows voltage.

hope ths helps


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

There is also a very popular TSB so go read them.

RTFB!


----------



## hole shot weapon (Jul 10, 2008)

vortexpert. said:


> connector at motor/module:
> T20a/12 red/yellow .5mm wire should have power (fuse sc12-10a)
> T20a/20 red/yellow 2.5mm wire should have power (fuse sc23-30a)
> T20a/19 should be ground
> ...


vortexpert. you are the Man! Pin 20 on T20a has now power, but when I wiggle the harness between the door and body the power cuts in and out. Looks like a broken wire in there. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

[email protected] Parts said:


> There is also a very popular TSB so go read them.
> 
> RTFB!


good call jack, there is a tsb- 97-11-05 it states in the text "_Vehicles manufactured between January 2005 to January 2006 were built with an 80mm shorter front door wiring harness. Repeated opening and closing of door may cause wires within harness to overextend and break within the rubber flex boot._ " 
i never knew the cause. just fount the broken wire and replaced the harness.



hole shot weapon said:


> vortexpert. you are the Man! Pin 20 on T20a has now power, but when I wiggle the harness between the door and body the power cuts in and out. Looks like a broken wire in there. Thanks for your help!!


thanks, jack did good work too. 
great job all around everyone.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahhhhhh Yeah!

LOL


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

vortexpert. said:


> good call jack, there is a tsb- 97-11-05 it states in the text "_Vehicles manufactured between January 2005 to January 2006 were built with an 80mm shorter front door wiring harness. Repeated opening and closing of door may cause wires within harness to overextend and break within the rubber flex boot._ "
> i never knew the cause. just fount the broken wire and replaced the harness.
> 
> 
> ...



Way way way old thread, but I have the same situation. I have questions though:

1) Is there a way to manually raise a half way down window so I can use the car whilst I wait for a harness?
2) What is the harness part number? I too have a 2005.5 Jetta. Is this a reasonable change to make, or a complete pain?

Thanks


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

SNS1938 said:


> Way way way old thread, but I have the same situation. I have questions though:
> 
> 1) Is there a way to manually raise a half way down window so I can use the car whilst I wait for a harness?
> 2) What is the harness part number? I too have a 2005.5 Jetta. Is this a reasonable change to make, or a complete pain?
> ...


Okay, so I should have just gone ton Deutsche Autoparts first.

1) Two harnesses are listed, but once I provide a VIN, they can confirm. Both are $135 each.
2) Could be a window switch instead, which are now down to $40. I put in a chinese one, that I don't have faith in. But when I put the original back in, I get the same issues. Interestingly, all my other windows work fine, just the drivers that has issues.










https://deutscheautoparts.com/make-model-year/volkswagen/jetta/mk5-2005-5-2010/electrical/wire-harness/jetta-drivers-front-door-harness-1k5971120g.html










https://deutscheautoparts.com/make-model-year/volkswagen/jetta/mk5-2005-5-2010/electrical/wire-harness/jetta-drivers-front-door-harness-1k5971120h.html










https://deutscheautoparts.com/vw-drivers-front-master-window-switch-1k4959857breh.html?_ga=1.87573272.1249067822.1456547444


----------

